
Emoji only social network - darylrowland
https://emoj3.com
======
sandebert
>If you can't say it in 3 emojis, it isn't worth saying

And yet they chose to explain their service using words.

------
Kristine1975
_> If you can't say it in 3 emojis, it isn't worth saying_

What is the emoji for "you're full of shit"?

